# Meguiars ultimate compound



## ShaunH101 (Dec 8, 2013)

I've done a quick search, but can't really find the info I'm after!

How to people rate meguiars ultimate compound? I'll be using a rotary, mainly to remove light scuffs and swirls.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've used it by hand and by DA. Both with great results.


----------



## ShaunH101 (Dec 8, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> I've used it by hand and by DA. Both with great results.


Thanks! What pad did you use on the DA?


----------



## NickCW (Dec 29, 2007)

I too would be quite interested to see how well this works, be nice to have one product to do everything - otherwise it seems to cost a fortune to find out what products are best suited to each paint type..:buffer:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

ShaunH101 said:


> Thanks! What pad did you use on the DA?


For light swirls I used a yellow Meguiars foam pad.


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to use my UC with a da yet as waiting for Santa to bring me one but I did try some by hand this week on the rear where I removed some badges. Made easy work of the outline and other issues with badge removal. Used UP after and the areas look spot on ! Can't wait to try it with the DA


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

ShaunH101 said:


> I've done a quick search, but can't really find the info I'm after!
> 
> How to people rate meguiars ultimate compound? I'll be using a rotary, mainly to remove light scuffs and swirls.


I use mine with normally a Orange pad on the PC. Cuts good and has a nice long working time (it's a SMAT based polish, doesn't break down). I haven't played with it that much on MF pads, but when I did it seemed to cut harder while still finishing well. It's a worth while polish to own, my current 1 step product.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Meguiars say its only meant for hand or da application, however a few people have had good results by rotary.
With a rotary keep the speeds down.
From what ive read 900rpm is about right.
Its a great polish I use it alot.
Cuts very well with the right pad choice and pressure applied but also finishes great too, try a few passes with a polishing pad and med pressure. Then a pass or 2 at the slowest speed with no pressure.


----------



## Alex_Wilson (Jul 7, 2013)

This is the results I got with UC and a orange hex pad


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Alex_Wilson said:


> This is the results I got with UC and a orange hex pad


Was that with rotary or da mate?


----------



## Alex_Wilson (Jul 7, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Was that with rotary or da mate?


DA sorry


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Alex_Wilson said:


> This is the results I got with UC and a orange hex pad


Now that is very impressive.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep very, thats beemer paint isnt it?
Did u correct at speed 5 with your da mate?


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

Here are the results I got with a G220 DA and Megs UC. Thee Mazda is with the Megs Yellow polishing pad, the Meriva with the Brown Cutting Pad:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=325678


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

ive used it with DA and white moza polishing pad. worked perfect for removing light swirling only leaving behind deeper marks. That was on VW paint also.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive used it on a rotary with all types of pads and speeds and its pretty decent. Ive heard its the consumer version of M105 with less cut.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

waqasr said:


> Ive used it on a rotary with all types of pads and speeds and its pretty decent. Ive heard its the consumer version of M105 with less cut.


I don't think it's quite like M105. They are different colours, and UC is WAY more lubed. They are both SMAT, but I thnk UC has much less actual cut to it.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

waqasr said:


> Ive used it on a rotary with all types of pads and speeds and its pretty decent. Ive heard its the consumer version of M105 with less cut.


That is correct, it is a very good compound indeed. I've used UC since the release and it is always my first choice of compound when detailing a car. If UC doesn't do the job, I skip to M105


----------



## ShaunH101 (Dec 8, 2013)

So seems like a great product to have then!


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Used this recently to remove fine swirls on my brothers Merc C class this was via rotary with 3M yellow polishing pad followed by #205 on black CG hex-logic pad.Very well lubed polish and easy to get on with had some really good results with this the more I use it the more I like it.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Would love to hear the technique u guys are using for UC on a rotary?
Ie speeds and how u work it


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

deegan1979 said:


> Would love to hear the technique u guys are using for UC on a rotary?
> Ie speeds and how u work it


Hi deegan,

As stated earlier in thread I used UC on my brothers Merc to remove swirls albeit fine but typical rock hard Merc paint.

I used my Makita 9227 rotary fitted with 3M yellow polishing pad primed with a spritz of ONR applied 5 pea sized blobs of UC,

Speed 1 600rpm 1 pass to spred
------ 2 900rpm 2 passes light pressure
------ 2 1/2 1200rpm 2 passes light pressure 
------ 2 900rpm 1 pass no pressure
------ 1 600rpm 1 pass no pressure

I did increase the speed up to 1500rpm at one point but noticed the polish started to dry up fairly quickly this is definitely a polish for lower speeds and changing up to a more aggressive pad if necessary a hex-logic orange pad works well.

Hth's :thumb:.


----------

